

'Anonymous' make it to TIME 100 most influential list - jitendra_
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2111975_2111976_2112122,00.html

======
paulhauggis
"a global collective of highly skilled hackers "

"Anonymous" as a whole isn't that skilled. They are mostly a collection of
script kiddies that use pre-build programs to attack websites.

This takes almost no skill.

